# Amber Stettner & Thoma Weiss beer brewery St. Louis Mo



## Timelypicken (Aug 25, 2020)

I found this bottle five minutes away from me in a creek. I was wondering an approximate date, rarity, Or just some history


----------



## Drift (Aug 25, 2020)

"Around 1858, Louis Milentz operated a brewery at 1535 Carondelet Street (South Broadway) in St. Louis, Mo. Through the years there were several owner changes until Christian Stettner and Otto Thoma took over the brewery in 1886. They operated under the name Stettner and Thoma Weiss beer Brewery. In 1906 they relocated the brewery to 128 – 130 Sidney Street and by 1908 they merged with the Missouri Weiss Beer Brewery Company and operated as a branch until closing in 1913.In 1914 Leonard H. Gross is listed as president and Otto Thoma as vice president and Robert Dougherty as secretary and treasurer. The brewery was located at 130 Sidney and a second location at 2545 A Dodier Street. The Dodier address shows the business name as Columbia Weiss Beer Brewery which later was sole owned by Otto Thoma and his two sons Walter and Otto Jr.In 1922 the St. Louis directory lists Otto Thoma as a bottler at the 2545 W. Dodier Street. By 1925 is the owner of the Columbia Product Company. The company is now canners of Columbia and Bavarian Malt extracts and dealers in porcelain stoppers and cappers. Otto Thoma died in May 31 1930. His two sons would take the business over."

You may have came across that already. From the sounds of it, yours is turn of the century. I have a creek like that five minutes from home too. Pretty nice, isn't it?  

Edit: The user stlouisbottles might be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 25, 2020)

Ya I have three dumps at least and an old 1890’s rail road station with a bridge over the creek


----------

